# Which type browses this board the most?



## WildImagineer (Jan 25, 2013)

I think we can all agree that the probability of different types browsing an internet thread is unequal (go visit the ESFP board... it's dead.) I was just curious who visited the most. So pick your type then discuss below which types you think would be most likely to be active members of this site.


----------



## Cossack (Jul 26, 2013)

Lots of INFJs.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP. Can't get enough of forums x___x


----------



## ATLeow (Jun 2, 2013)

Someone made a graph from a what's-your-type poll and it came up INFPs in the massive majority followed by lots of INFJs. Then INTPs and INTJs and ENFPs somewhere in there and after that I forget.

I think ESXPs were the rarest. I have no idea where this was posted though, so it may well be wrong/have changed/a figment of my imagination.


----------



## KRae (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm an INFJ  Interesting Topic!


----------



## emmylouise (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm an ISFJ


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I would say INXX.


----------



## Pjb (Apr 5, 2012)

Le Beau Coeur said:


> I would say INXX.


I agree completely!


----------



## lollicat (Oct 17, 2013)

Haha so far the results are so dead on - The majority of posters are INxx ,then there's the smattering of ENxx and ISFx. 

ESxx are nowhere to be seen! My ESTP best friend thinks its weird how much time I spend on this thing...
Love how MBTI plays out even on MBTI forums :laughing:


----------



## amuklewicz (Sep 23, 2013)

ENTP represent, mofo! ...

Its no surprise that INxx's dominate the scene. Really. It's just common sense, really.


----------



## Richard Evers (Aug 20, 2013)

INxx's for sure, INF-'s on the lead, hey! We're outcasted, please let us in? :blushed:


----------



## Silverstream (Jun 3, 2013)

The INFXs represent the vast majority of members...


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Silverstream said:


> The INFXs represent the vast majority of members...


Which is weird because according to statistics, the INFJ is extremely rare.

Guess not THAT rare :kitteh:


----------

